# RYU sig



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I FINALLY found splatter brushes to work with after months of waiting for them to show up for my version of photoshop.

This was made fairly quick, was just playing with the brushes. If anyone has any tips or techniques on how to better use splatter brushes, let me know.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

M.C I thought a brush works on any version? I have CS5 and I can use any brush pack I download...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I've tried multiple brushes from different version and none work. It throws up an error each time. I've never been able to get any brush outside of CS5 brushes to not throw me an error.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

EDIT: How do you install your brushes


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M.C said:


> I FINALLY found splatter brushes to work with after months of waiting for them to show up for my version of photoshop.
> 
> This was made fairly quick, was just playing with the brushes. If anyone has any tips or techniques on how to better use splatter brushes, let me know.


That looks very nice M.C!



Intermission said:


> EDIT: How do you install your brushes


If it helps...
I save the brusehs in a folder and when i need them i just load them from that folder...


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice. Eh, if I had to say anything it would be the color scheme. Amazing graphic still.


----------

